# Online Visa app - CAPITALS or lower case



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Can't for the life of me discover if our online visa application should be completed in either capitals or upper and lower case even though I know it's customary here in the UK to complete most forms in BLOCK CAPS

Any one know the definitive answer?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

In block capitals.


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> In block capitals.



Cheers Joppa ... we do love our block capitals


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You mean ONLINE application? Then type normally using upper and lower case as appropriate. Use block capitals for forms you complete by hand, such as Appendix Two.


----------



## merinda (May 8, 2014)

This info about block capitals for Appendix 2 came just in time - I'm filling it in today!
Although - I think I can work some Adobe Acrobat magic and turn Appendix 2 into an online form and type in the answers - would that be ok or should I stick with filling it in by hand.
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can do that, and there are other free form filling software that allow you to do it.


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Joppa said:


> You mean ONLINE application? Then type normally using upper and lower case as appropriate. Use block capitals for forms you complete by hand, such as Appendix Two.




Yes, it's an online application. So, upper and lower it is

Cheers


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

Apologies for banging on about this, but a friend has recently successfully completed an online visa application in BLOCK CAPITALS which is stressing out my wife ))) as she now thinks we should go this route rather than upper and lowercase. Have to say there is no guidance on this in the FAQ section on the visa application.

Bottom line ... does it matter if it's block caps or lower case?

Cheers


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Philspur said:


> Apologies for banging on about this, but a friend has recently successfully completed an online visa application in BLOCK CAPITALS which is stressing out my wife ))) as she now thinks we should go this route rather than upper and lowercase. Have to say there is no guidance on this in the FAQ section on the visa application.
> 
> Bottom line ... does it matter if it's block caps or lower case?
> 
> Cheers


I believe, it would not matter as long as it is correct. i am doing with upper and lower case appropriately.

cheers !!


----------



## Philspur (Apr 30, 2014)

mah said:


> I believe, it would not matter as long as it is correct. i am doing with upper and lower case appropriately.
> 
> cheers !!



I'm in your camp on that one and believe you me the application has been triple checked

Good luck with your application and thanks for the reply

Cheers


----------



## mah (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks and good luck


----------

